# Mohican tank insulation query



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

We have recently bought a 2006 Mohican, which we intend to use throughout the winter months, Although the fresh water tank is insulated, I wondered to approximately what temperature it would be safe to use it ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

There is no set figure for what temperature it will be safe to use your tanks in. The insulation on the tanks is very thin, and although this will help a little we would recommend that you treat your tank the same as a one with no insulation and avoid using it below freezing point to minimise the risk of frost damage and remember that wind chill will raise the temperature of freezing point for water which will then occur at a higher temperature.

We would recommend that to minimise the risk of frost damage whilst using your motorhome in lower temperatures that you investigate the possibilty of having a theromstatically controlled tank heater fitted.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

premiermotorhomes said:


> There is no set figure for what temperature it will be safe to use your tanks in. The insulation on the tanks is very thin, and although this will help a little we would recommend that you treat your tank the same as a one with no insulation and avoid using it below freezing point to minimise the risk of frost damage and remember that wind chill will raise the temperature of freezing point for water which will then occur at a higher temperature.
> 
> We would recommend that to minimise the risk of frost damage whilst using your motorhome in lower temperatures that you investigate the possibilty of having a theromstatically controlled tank heater fitted.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,
Many thanks for the reply, can you recommend a particular make of tank heater as you suggest

Regards
Terry Birch


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

There are two types, you can get a heat mat which will be simpler to fit on the bottom of a flat tank, however any tanks which have been moulded oddly this may not be suitable for. This is a mat which most dealers can obtain.

The alterative, which may prove trickier to fit is essentially a rod which bolts through the wall of the tank. This will be appropriate for tanks where the mat can't be used, but will require more work to install as you will need access inside the tank to fit it. I couldm be wrong but I am only aware of these being sold by CAK Tanks who you can contact on 0844 414 2324. Please note that they do a Stat and Non Stat version of this heater.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

premiermotorhomes said:


> There are two types, you can get a heat mat which will be simpler to fit on the bottom of a flat tank, however any tanks which have been moulded oddly this may not be suitable for. This is a mat which most dealers can obtain.
> 
> The alterative, which may prove trickier to fit is essentially a rod which bolts through the wall of the tank. This will be appropriate for tanks where the mat can't be used, but will require more work to install as you will need access inside the tank to fit it. I couldm be wrong but I am only aware of these being sold by CAK Tanks who you can contact on 0844 414 2324. Please note that they do a Stat and Non Stat version of this heater.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a pain Chris. My tank bottom is perfectly flat and easy to get to, so the heated mat sounds the best idea, but I have just searched the net for a supplier and can only find them in the States, can you name a suppier in the the UK
Regards
Terry Birch


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Realistically it would take a prolonged and very cold spell to freeze your fresh water tank. 100 litres equals 100Kg of water, that is a large volume of water and it will take a fair while to cool it dowqn enough to freeze

The REAL problem area is the drain down arrangement. a very small bore plastic pipe and tap that is NOT insulated in any way and exposed to the elements. That will freeze quickly in sub zero conditions !!!

If you are only looking at a chilly period in the UK then I wouldnt worry that much. If you are looking at being in sub zero temperatures (like sking) then you will need to sort out some arrangment as listed above as you will need some fresh water to cycle through your water heater for washing etc.

If you are planning on staying on a fully serviced site then drain down the fresh tank (use bottled water for drinks etc) and put a bucket under your waste outlet.

DONT NEGLECT the drain down pipe, thats the first thing that will freeze !!. 

A few New Years ago I was on the Council camp site in Cardiff, there was a huge "rear end of an artic" sized fifth wheeler there and as the temperature was way below freezing the owner had rigged up a 240v halogen floodlight JUST underneath his fresh water storage tank. It provided enough radiant heat to stop the contents freezing :wink: !!!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Used our Autotrail through the severe winter of 2010/2011 in SW Scotland in temperatures well below freezing for upto a week at a time.

As mentioned keep fw tank as full as practically possible and very importantly lag the fw drain pipe and valve with as much lgging material as you can. The grey water tank is not insulated leave the drain valve open with a suitable container under.


----------

